# What's wrong with this picture?



## jprince (May 28, 2015)

Did you see anything wrong? lol


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 28, 2015)

Where to begin...


----------



## johnny (May 28, 2015)

Wasn't Paul confused with a Revolutionary in Acts.

"Then you are not the Egyptian who some time ago stirred up a revolt and led the four thousand men of the Assassins out into the wilderness?"

Trying to typecast our Saviour as a Revolutionary only shows the Posters bias against Christianity.

Christ did not come to blow his own trumpet but to fulfil all righteousness.


----------



## timfost (May 28, 2015)

The question should never be WWJD, but WDJD (what DID Jesus do). No one seems to want to ask that because it's not very "progressive."


----------



## BGF (May 28, 2015)

To even make a statement like this you would have to assume that Jesus is a mere man. If that's the case, who cares what Jesus would have to say on any given subject? Why would I assign any more authority to what he says than to what my barber says?

However, if Jesus is the Son of God, and the Bible is the Word of God, then all of Scripture would speak to what Jesus would say on all subjects. Then it becomes very obvious that the author above is wrong on nearly every count. 

Oddly enough I might agree, to some extent, with the author's motive. I'm sure he's reacting to some who would appropriate Jesus' teaching to aid their political or social cause. However, he is engaged in the same thing, only worse. He uses mischaracterization, half truths and flat out lies. It would almost be amusing to me if he weren't so blatantly using the name of our Lord in vain, and, by virtue of clever soundbites, will lead others into the same sin.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 28, 2015)

BGF said:


> To even make a statement like this you would have to assume that Jesus is a mere man. If that's the case, who cares what Jesus would have to say on any given subject? Why would I assign any more authority to what he says than to what my barber says?
> 
> However, if Jesus is the Son of God, and the Bible is the Word of God, then all of Scripture would speak to what Jesus would say on all subjects. Then it becomes very obvious that the author above is wrong on nearly every count.
> 
> Oddly enough I might agree, to some extent, with the author's motive. I'm sure he's reacting to some who would appropriate Jesus' teaching to aid their political or social cause. However, he is engaged in the same thing, only worse. He uses mischaracterization, half truths and flat out lies. It would almost be amusing to me if he weren't so blatantly using the name of our Lord in vain, and, by virtue of clever soundbites, will lead others into the same sin.



I'd like to add, since the intent is not to bring glory to our Lord but to advance an agenda, he is clearly using our Lord's name in vain. Likewise, he clearly does not read nor understand the scriptures.


----------



## Andres (May 28, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> Where to begin...



lol this was exactly my first thought...


----------



## jprince (May 28, 2015)

An old friend of mine, who recently left the faith, shared this pic on Facebook last night. I do find it ironic how the author seems against using Jesus to aid political causes, yet he does the exact same thing.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 28, 2015)

Andres said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Where to begin...
> ...



Great minds think alike, brother. ;-)


----------



## Patty (May 28, 2015)

I agree, the author is basically describing a political agenda rather than the authenticity of our Lord, as described in Isaiah, as being the Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace..

One phrase that caught my eye right away was, “Who hung around with lepers, hookers and crooks”

This statement gives the impression of what has become an erroneous belief of our culture to many that Jesus advocates the behavior of sinners (lepers excluded). While it’s true He spent time with all kinds of sinners, one should never confuse Jesus’ ministry with Jesus’ social preferences or friend choices. Jesus ‘hung’ with sinners to reveal their sin, and bring them to repentance – not to practice friendship evangelism..


----------



## VictorBravo (May 28, 2015)

Andres said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Where to begin...
> ...



I didn't even get that far. My first thought was "so you hate God...what's your point?"


----------



## SRoper (May 30, 2015)

I don't know, I first saw this posted on Facebook by a PCA member (and approved of by at least one other). Seems to me the sentiment is more, "lol this will get those who think Jesus was a Republican."


----------

